

My problem with Hacker News - bascule
http://i.imgur.com/rrWbL.png

======
wmf
So the problem with Hacker News is you? After all, you're submitting these
rants.

------
kaolinite
Interesting point. The reason for this I imagine is that people love to argue
and they love it when their view points are backed up. If you read an article
and it corresponds with your views, you're more likely to upvote it.
Especially as it means it will be seen by more people and your beliefs must
win!

With an informative article however it's far easier to forget to upvote. I
imagine people see it as being less important.

Just my $0.02 :-)

------
ahel
<https://github.com/tarcieri/celluloid-io> \--> 404 maybe it's a good point
why I cannot upvote it

